# YouTube - Black Screen with Windows 8



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi,

I have a new computer with W8 and I cannot play videos on youtube. Most of the time all I have is a blank, black screen and the video does not start, either on Chrome, IE 10 or Firefox. It plays the videos 1 out of 10 times. It was fine this morning, I turned off the computer and now it is not working anymore. I can play videos on other sites such as Dailymotion.

JavaScript is enabled.
I have the latest Flash Player version installed. 
Antivirus is Norton.

Thank you for your help.

Cedric


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Go to www.ninite.com and select all of the items under the "Runtimes" section, then scroll down to "Get Installer" and click on that. You can just run the file from there, or save and run from your PC. This will install the latest versions of Java, Air, Flash, .NET, and Silverlight. Once the install begins, you will need to close out your browser, so the runtimes can be installed.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi,

I did what you said, but still the same: sometimes the videos are played, sometimes not. If I start the computer and the videos can be played, it seems they will all be played. But if I start the computer and the videos cannot be played, it will never work.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

I still cannot find the solution to this issue.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Any problems on other sites with videos besides youtube?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

None. All other videos sites work well.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright. Try using youtube with the html5 version.

http://www.youtube.com/html5

You will have to enable that and this will play videos with html5 instead of using adobe flash. Note: I don't think all videos are supported. Just try it out and see if you can get some videos that are html5 to play.


----------

